# Keep receiving calls from collection agency



## debodun (Nov 14, 2017)

I have received several call the last few days from a number I didn't recognize. If I don't know the number, I don't answer. I did an online search and could only find one vague reference to it as being a collection agency for a health provider I patronized back in September. I am not aware that I owe them anything. I would assume I would have received a bill in the mail if there was a co-pay. Do you think this call is a scammer? Should I answer the next time?


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2017)

Sounds fishy to me.  We've received a couple of scam calls in the past couple of weeks.  We never answer them, as it only gives them incentive to continue calling.  I suppose you could call the health provider directly if you have any doubt.   My advice is to ignore the call.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 14, 2017)

*I am with granny.  Call the health provider directly, and check with them.  Seems if it was a legit collection agency, they would have left a message.*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 14, 2017)

The best thing to do is to look at the explanation of benefits from your health insurance carrier as it will show your responsibility. If it shows you owe something then call them and see why they have turned you over for collection.  Evidently you did not pay your part of the bill.  When I worked collections I did not turn patients over until I spoke with the patient and could not get payment from them.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 14, 2017)

Check your credit report.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> I have received several call the last few days from a number I didn't recognize. If I don't know the number, I don't answer. I did an online search and could only find one vague reference to it as being a collection agency for a health provider I patronized back in September. I am not aware that I owe them anything. I would assume I would have received a bill in the mail if there was a co-pay. Do you think this call is a scammer? Should I answer the next time?



Block the call.  Don't answer.  If you owe anything they will send you a bill in the mail.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> I have received several call the last few days from a number I didn't recognize. If I don't know the number, I don't answer. I did an online search and could only find one vague reference to it as being a collection agency for a health provider I patronized back in September. I am not aware that I owe them anything. I would assume I would have received a bill in the mail if there was a co-pay. Do you think this call is a scammer? Should I answer the next time?



Yes, you should answer.  Find out what's going on.  Don't give any personal information, however.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 14, 2017)

I disagree Big Horn. If it's legit they'll leave a message and or send a letter. Scammers are getting more clever everyday.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 14, 2017)

Oops


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 14, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I disagree Big Horn. If it's legit they'll leave a message and or send a letter. Scammers are getting more clever everyday.


They're not going to shoot a poisoned needle through the phone line.  Common sense dictates that we answer every call.  If the call isn't important, it's easy enough to terminate it.  Reading this thread, I get the impression that there are too many deadbeats and fugitives in the forum.


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2017)

I called the medical provider and they said I had an outstanding balance of $58 and they had mailed me a bill 6 weeks ago. I never received it, so I asked them to what address they had for me. Well, not only was it not my MAILING address, they had the wrong home address. I told them where to send the bill and to update my info in their files. Makes me wonder who is entering the data in their system. Also, why do people assume I get mail at my physical address? Many here have a PO box address and they will not put mail in a box that has a home address on it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> I have received several call the last few days from a number I didn't recognize. If I don't know the number, I don't answer. I did an online search and could only find one vague reference to it as being a collection agency for a health provider I patronized back in September. I am not aware that I owe them anything. I would assume I would have received a bill in the mail if there was a co-pay. Do you think this call is a scammer? Should I answer the next time?



If it was area code 855-xxx-xxxx ignore it!!!


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> If it was area code 855-xxx-xxxx ignore it!!!



It was our local area code.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> I called the medical provider and they said I had an outstanding balance of $58 and they had mailed me a bill 6 weeks ago. I never received it, so I asked them to what address they had for me. Well, not only was it not my MAILING address, they had the wrong home address. I told them where to send the bill and to update my info in their files. Makes me wonder who is entering the data in their system. Also, why do people assume I get mail at my physical address? Many here have a PO box address and they will not put mail in a box that has a home address on it.



Im amazed that the sent it to a collection agency. Why didn't they phone instead? 

I dont answer calls I don't recognize.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> I called the medical provider and they said I had an outstanding balance of $58 and they had mailed me a bill 6 weeks ago. I never received it, so I asked them to what address they had for me. Well, not only was it not my MAILING address, they had the wrong home address. I told them where to send the bill and to update my info in their files. Makes me wonder who is entering the data in their system. Also, why do people assume I get mail at my physical address? Many here have a PO box address and they will not put mail in a box that has a home address on it.


I call someone like you a responsible person.  If you had ignored the call, it would likely have hurt your credit score.  However, if you had picked up the phone, you would have avoided a great amount of anxiety and worry.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 14, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Im amazed that the sent it to a collection agency. Why didn't they phone instead?
> 
> I dont answer calls I don't recognize.


You have admitted that you have nothing to lose.  You don't own a home; you don't even own a washer and dryer.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> You have admitted that you have nothing to lose.  You don't own a home; you don't even own a washer and dryer.


Nevertheless I was scammed out of 1200 dollars taken out of my bank account. Not through a phone call. I got it back. Unlike you I'm not naive and I don't trust everybody . Seniors are being  scammed every day. They pick up the phone and give out all kinds of information because they believe it is the government calling.  You can do whatever you like. It's an international problem.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 14, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> They're not going to shoot a poisoned needle through the phone line.  Common sense dictates that we answer every call.  If the call isn't important, it's easy enough to terminate it.  Reading this thread, I get the impression that there are too many deadbeats and fugitives in the forum.


Sir, that is only a fugitive wannabe and a deadbeat in name only.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> They're not going to shoot a poisoned needle through the phone line. * Common sense dictates that we answer every call.*  If the call isn't important, it's easy enough to terminate it.  Reading this thread, I get the impression that there are too many deadbeats and fugitives in the forum.



I disagree and if that makes me a deadbeat or a fugitive then so be it.

I maintain a telephone for my convenience and only answer it when it's convenient for me.  I agree with others that if it is important to the caller they will leave a message so that I can decide if and when I will call them back.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 15, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I disagree and if that makes me a deadbeat or a fugitive then so be it.
> 
> I maintain a telephone for my convenience and only answer it when it's convenient for me.  I agree with others that if it is important to the caller they will leave a message so that I can decide if and when I will call them back.


There are many things that I don't like, but they are necessary.  I don't like to pay income tax.  I don't like to deal with the tax assessor.  I don't like to go through the nuisance of vehicle maintenance.  I didn't enjoy my last colonoscopy.  I don't like it when my porch is icy.  I don't enjoy sitting stopped for up to twenty minutes each way when I drive to town because of a major road project.  I don't like it when the store is out of my favorite brand of butter.  I really hate it when I feed my cat and after eating just a little bit, he meows for more.  I don't like not being a billionaire.  I could mention a hundred more.

However, I must deal  with all of these problems.  So must you and everyone else except billionaires, although I have sometimes seen one lady billionaire in Walmart.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> There are many things that I don't like, but they are necessary.  I don't like to pay income tax.  I don't like to deal with the tax assessor.  I don't like to go through the nuisance of vehicle maintenance.  I didn't enjoy my last colonoscopy.  I don't like it when my porch is icy.  I don't enjoy sitting stopped for up to twenty minutes each when I drive to town because of a major road project.  I don't like it when the store is out of my favorite brand of butter.  I really hate it when I feed my cat and after eating just a little bit, he meows for more.  I don't like not being a billionaire.  I could mention a hundred more.
> 
> However, I must deal  with all of these problems.  So must you and everyone else except billionaires, although I have sometimes seen one lady billionaire in Walmart.



I'm not a billionaire but I refuse to let my telephone run my life.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 15, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I disagree and if that makes me a deadbeat or a fugitive then so be it.
> 
> I maintain a telephone for my convenience and only answer it when it's convenient for me.  I agree with others that if it is important to the caller they will leave a message so that I can decide if and when I will call them back.



Just because someone can dial 7 or 11 numbers doesn't mean I am required to talk to him or her. I bought and paid for my telephone as a convenience to me, not anyone I don't want to talk to.

I don't have a Pavlovian response to a ringing phone, must answer, must answer, pant pant.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm in business and I know a lot of people screen their calls. If I don't get an answer I always leave a message so they know I'm not a telemarketer.
I think most businesses do the same thing which is why I'm still a bit skeptical of the whole thing. Wrong addresses, etc 
You've all heard of the scam where all they need is a "yes" from you to a simple question.
My house phone is mainly for screening calls and as a backup to my cell.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I'm in business and I know a lot of people screen their calls. If I don't get an answer I always leave a message so they know I'm not a telemarketer.
> I think most businesses do the same thing which is why *I'm still a bit skeptical of the whole thing. Wrong addresses, etc *
> You've all heard of the scam where all they need is a "yes" from you to a simple question.
> My house phone is mainly for screening calls and as a backup to my cell.



I always assume that when a caller asks me to confirm information or correct information that they are just phishing to get my information.  If it is a business that I have a relationship with I hang up and call back at a number I know is legitimate.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Just because someone can dial 7 or 11 numbers doesn't mean I am required to talk to him or her. I bought and paid for my telephone as a convenience to me, not anyone I don't want to talk to.
> 
> I don't have a Pavlovian response to a ringing phone, must answer, must answer, pant pant.



I agree.  I answer my phone only when I want to.  There are a few numbers I always pick up on -- my sister, my next door neighbor, etc.  Otherwise, I do not pick up on numbers I do not recognize, or of people I don't want to talk to, or when I am in the middle of something.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 8, 2017)

I receive so many spam calls I don't answer my phone any longer unless I recognize the number, I let all go to voicemail, if no voicemail is left, it then goes into my block list.   I don't remember ever getting so many junk calls with our landline.


----------



## twinkles (May 26, 2018)

the same thing happened to me with a collection angency--i called the head offic e of the doctor that i went to and they said it is a scam i didnt owe them nothing--what these scammers want you to do is pay it from your bank account over the phone


----------



## MaggieM (May 26, 2018)

If it is real and they have your phone number then they also have your address and can mail you a bill.  I would never return a call.  We had one calling us a few times a week.  Finally one day I answered and they said there were looking for Bryan ... I told them there is no Bryan here and please remove my number from their list.  I got a ton of apologies and a promise they would not call again.  That lasted 3 days and then they called multiple times a day ... I finally reported them.  We are on a no call list but that doesn't matter to those people.  Unfortunately our phones do not have a block feature .. they should all have that feature !


----------



## AprilSun (May 30, 2018)

If you ever have any questions again about a phone number, there is a web site you can go to that may tell you if it is a scammer. This web site has others like us, that are receiving these phone calls posting what the calls are about. It sure has helped me many times. After I receive one, I go to this web site and then if I see it is a scammer, I block them.  It is: https://800notes.com


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 11, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> They're not going to shoot a poisoned needle through the phone line.  Common sense dictates that we answer every call.  If the call isn't important, it's easy enough to terminate it.  Reading this thread, I get the impression that there are too many deadbeats and fugitives in the forum.


What?
Where did that come from? Not very generous of you.

We get these calls, not because we owe anything, but because our new home phone number was someone else's recently.

So what to do? If we answer the auto caller marks it as a live number and even if I could straighten them out ("No we are NOT Joe-Blow and don't having _any_ forwarding information about them. Please correct/update your records.") then the number gets passed on and we get more calls. Sucks, big time.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> They're not going to shoot a poisoned needle through the phone line.  Common sense dictates that we answer every call.  If the call isn't important, it's easy enough to terminate it.  Reading this thread, I get the impression that there are too many deadbeats and fugitives in the forum.



It's funny.  I was getting plenty of calls.  When I looked them up, they could have been coming from any type of caller.

Now so far this month not one call.

I don't believe in answering calls I don't recognize because when you do, they know they have a live number.

And every phone number could be from the same caller, just using a different number.

Right now we have a warning from our income tax department about calls claiming you owe money and must pay.

People are getting scammed this way.  Don't answer.


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 11, 2018)

Going further, the local phone number - the landline - was assigned to us by the ISP (Spectrum) and had previously been that of a local private Garbage Hauler (it's still painted on at least some if their trucks!). So my guess is that the collection firm is just going by a listing that is twice out of date.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 11, 2018)

Problem is, if it is an important call and they keep calling back, with nobody answering and it's concerning an unpaid bill, the person could get a letter from an attorney. Some folks just don't have the money to pay an unpaid bill, so they ignore calls. Then again, the call could definitely be a scam, but I'm pretty smart on scam calls and scam e-mails. 

We get e-mails sometimes concerning an online credit card acct. we have. "Your account has been locked and can only be unlocked by going here". I delete the e-mail, go online to our actual account and find out that I can totally get into the account. Apparently someone was trying to access the account thru an e-mail. Didn't work!

But, have to be careful with phone calls. We especially don't answer the calls that say UNKNOWN as the caller.


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Problem is, if it is an important call and they keep calling back, with nobody answering and it's concerning an unpaid bill, the person could get a letter from an attorney. Some folks just don't have the money to pay an unpaid bill, so they ignore calls. Then again, the call could definitely be a scam, but I'm pretty smart on scam calls and scam e-mails.
> 
> We get e-mails sometimes concerning an online credit card acct. we have. "Your account has been locked and can only be unlocked by going here". I delete the e-mail, go online to our actual account and find out that I can totally get into the account. Apparently someone was trying to access the account thru an e-mail. Didn't work!
> 
> But, have to be careful with phone calls. We especially don't answer the calls that say UNKNOWN as the caller.


Yes, I have seen "Unknown" caller. Have also seen  semi-scam (if such a thing) come thru on a local area code! 
And I asked one "How come if they are a legitimate caller the Phone ID doesn't show?" Never did get a clear answer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Yes, I have seen "Unknown" caller. Have also seen  semi-scam (if such a thing) come thru on a local area code!
> And I asked one "How come if they are a legitimate caller the Phone ID doesn't show?" Never did get a clear answer.


If on your contacts list it will show, legitimate calls will most likely leave a voicemail..


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I don't believe in answering calls I don't recognize because when you do, they know they have a live number.
> 
> And every phone number could be from the same caller, just using a different number.
> 
> ...



That is exactly right. Don’t answer your phone and it won’t get passed on or sold as a ‘Live number.’
I never get any calls I don’t want because I don’t give out my number and if I do get the odd call that I don’t recognize I don’t answer. No more scams. No more unwanted phone calls. 
Our landline was notoriously herendous for scam phone calls and it drove me nuts . We got ride if it about 6 or 7 years ago and everything has changed since then. Thank goodness. I don’t have much patience for @$$holes.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> That is exactly right. Don’t answer your phone and it won’t get passed on or sold as a ‘Live number.’
> I never get any calls I don’t want because I don’t give out my number and if I do get the odd call that I don’t recognize I don’t answer. No more scams. No more unwanted phone calls.
> Our landline was notoriously herendous for scam phone calls and it drove me nuts . We got ride if it about 6 or 7 years ago and everything has changed since then. Thank goodness. I don’t have much patience for @$$holes.



I have installed on my cell phone, the 'do not disturb' feature.

Anyone not on the contact list can get through.  Now you can set the times and the days for this feature to be active.

Of course a legitimate number can't get through, that's why you can set a time.  For instance a cut off at 5 p.m.

Any calls after that time can come through.

I had my bank account compromised to the tune of $1200 with withdrawals from my account from Las Vegas where I haven't been for 20 years.   I got the funds back but I have removed anything to do with banking on my computer.

I belong to a credit union nearby and I just walk over there and hand them a list of bills to pay once a month.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 18, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am with granny.  Call the health provider directly, and check with them.  Seems if it was a legit collection agency, they would have left a message.*




Me too.   

Call your original medical provider and find out if there is an outstanding amount, exactly how much it is and why it is.
Keep in mind that medical providers can and do make mistakes and bill people for amounts not owed [like allowable 
amount differences that must be written off by the medical provider]...  so be sure you do owe it before you pay it.

.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 18, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> They're not going to shoot a poisoned needle through the phone line.  Common sense dictates that we answer every call.  If the call isn't important, it's easy enough to terminate it.  Reading this thread, I get the impression that there are too many deadbeats and fugitives in the forum.



I disagree.  You are under no obligation to answer every phone call you get.  There are scammers out there and if you answer they know they have a live number because the method they use is robot calling. 

Nothing to do with deadbeats and fugitives.  It has all to do with privacy and avoiding harassment.

People representing themselves as the income tax department have been very successful.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2018)

So...this forum is full of deadbeats and fugitives???

:wtf:

:lofl:


----------



## KingsX (Jul 18, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I disagree.  *You are under no obligation to answer every phone call you get.*  There are scammers out there and if you answer they know they have a live number because the method they use is robot calling.
> 
> Nothing to do with deadbeats and fugitives.  It has all to do with privacy and avoiding harassment.
> 
> People representing themselves as the income tax department have been very successful.





I hardly ever answer the phone unless I am expecting an important call.  All other times, my phone is turned OFF.
Anyone who wants to speak with me will have to leave a message...  I may or may not call them back.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 19, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I hardly ever answer the phone unless I am expecting an important call.  All other times, my phone is turned OFF.
> Anyone who wants to speak with me will have to leave a message...  I may or may not call them back.



Good for you.  You don't have to talk to uninvited guests or answer the door either for door to door salesmen or anyone else.

If you can't have privacy in your own home, then where else can you find it?


----------



## KingsX (Jul 19, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Good for you.  You don't have to talk to uninvited guests or answer the door either for door to door salesmen or anyone else.
> 
> If you can't have privacy in your own home, then where else can you find it?





I NEVER answer the door... especially at night... with one very interesting exception.  

Several years ago, long after dark,  I heard a knock on my door.  As usual, I wasn't going to answer it..
But something told me to go to the window too see who would knock on my door at night.  It was a very
petite little old lady dressed in her night gown and wearing what looked like all the jewelry she owned...
several necklaces, bracelets, rings , etc... and she was wearing yellow hi-top tennis shoes.  I knew 
I had seen her before while walking with my son around the neighborhood [she lived several houses 
down my street]  I figured she had dementia.  By the time I opened the door, she was leaving my porch.
God knows what might have happened to her. But I told her to stop and I would walk her home.  So I
grabbed a flashlight and walked her back to her house [leaving my own autistic son alone at my house.]
No one else was at her house.  So I was in a quandary... do I leave her there alone to go back to my son?
Fortunately,  her phone rang and it was one of her caregivers.  Apparently one caregiver left before the
other one arrived.  The caregiver on the phone was on her way and would be there soon. Thank God!
Speaking of Divine Providence...  of all the people in this neighborhood... what are the odds she would 
have come to my house... someone who is used to handling an adult with a mental disorder.


----------

